# t5 ballast wattage



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a t5 2 x 54w ballast. Can i put smaller fluorescent on it or i have to go 54w only or can i put 39w tube. I know it light it up but will it damage the fluorescent faster, will it last lest longer? That is what a herd. 

Thanks


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Ice Caps are know to be able to mix Sizes ,watts and lights but not to go over there wattage's on there ballasts , They over drive the lamps but the lamps life will get shorter. To be safe I would email the Co. of the Ballasts to fine out if it is wise to do: or sing that song Burn your House Down


----------

